# Webfoot Posse



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Very cold weekend, with the wind chills as low as -16 with snow. No complaints on the hunting though.

I just wanted to say it was a blast hunting with you dblkluk along with your crew. You guys were a riot, we have to do it again.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/members/ph ... ?n=777#777


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Nice kill guys!! I thought you would hammer them, after I saw all the birds while driving through that area Wed morn on the way out muley hunting.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Thanks Chris!! Looking forward to next time. Gullickson is really going to train hard these next couple weeks. I'm thinking Goose wranglin' might be just his thing!!


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

dblkluk, it was great getting a chance to hunt with you and the webfoot posse this past weekend. It's truly a pleasure to hunt with a crew that knows their stuff like you guys do...Can't wait to do it again, hopefully in a couple weeks. :beer:

I'll tell you what Gullickson is natural at goose wranglin' Give 'em a few weeks of training and he won't even need to bring a gun along anymore! :lol:

Truly an awesome couple days of hunting that I won't forget anytime soon.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Hey Matt! This weekend was great! Like Hustad says, "I saw more feet than a podiatrist!!" :lol: 
You guys certainly know your way around the stubble. We couldn't have picked a better couple of guys to share a field with! :beer:

I'm sure we'll see you in a couple weeks.

Super Grind Anyone????


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Nice work guys. How did you guys hide in that stubble with the snow?


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Eliminators with with white sheets and snow spray. But sitting in the truck would have worked as well, heck... it would have been warmer!!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We used bedsheets cut up all over the blind (for all the eliminators, I didn't use any on my Xlander), piled snow against the blinds, and topped off the cover with the christmas tree flocking spray. I just love the flocking spray, and shovels???? how the heck did we always overlook that the past 8 years??? :lost: After many circles, and with many hovering over the spread checking us out from 100 yards to the ground, I gotta say it fooled the heck out of the birds. I had to run back to the truck to get my camera yesterday morning...but I sure wish I had it as some large flocks literally tried to land on the blinds.

The weekend pics are on the home PC, I'll post them up when I get a chance.

God I almost forgot about that Erik, we had 10 yard geese flying over us with both trucks in the spread and 1/2 of the spread picked up. Crazy....


----------



## Wrangler (Nov 24, 2003)

C&M It was good huntin' with you boys. I will continue to work on my sneakiness. Remember big shovels are the key.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Wrangler??? What happened to "Gully"? oke:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Yeah Greg...Wrangler??? :eyeroll:

Chris, did you guys find the greenies Sunday??


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Oh we found plenty of them alright, but than we did the math and realized we needed cutter. The waders alone probabaly wouldn't cut it.

Do me a favor and clone your dog for me. :run:

"Do you know any sloooow or special people?....Question 10....."


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Yeah, I'd love to clone her...I'm just not sure I can get her to have sex with a sheep. That how it works right??? :idea:

Yaaaaayyyyyy, now YOU lady!!!!


----------

